# Installing new strobes



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an 06 GMC 2500 hd crew cab, and just ordered the 90 watt wheelen kit and switch from strobesnmore.com. I know some basic wiring skills, is this something i can tackle on my own or should i have it profesionally installed?


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*No problem*

With some basic wiring skills, and after reading the directions you should have no problem, i have done a few whelen 90watt kits and they are pretty simple, the hardest part is finding a good spot for the power supply and switches


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

*placement*

where did you end up placing the switch, i have the brake controller by my right knee, was thinking up in the console above the rear view mirror may be a pain to wire.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

StonewallFarms;399830 said:


> where did you end up placing the switch, i have the brake controller by my right knee, was thinking up in the console above the rear view mirror may be a pain to wire.


Hi StonewallFarms
I did both my 01 and my 05 Chevy. I made a plate to cover the upper compatment in the overhead. Had to drop the headliner to wire up the switchs but it works well. I also install the power supply under my rear seat, drilled a hole in the floorboard for all of the cable's to exit it out of the cab. You will need to run the power and ground all the way back to the battery. Doen't know why the ground has to go all the way back. I just know when I tryed to run the ground off the cab and then the frame it would work. After several calls to Whellen Tec support we figured oit it needed to be run all the way to the battery. I ran all of my wires in wire loom and lots of band tie's. I have pictures if you would like me to email them to you.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

yea if you could send the pics that would be great! thanks for your help


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

StonewallFarms;399902 said:


> yea if you could send the pics that would be great! thanks for your help


 Send me a quick email
[email protected]

Regards Mike


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*switch location*

I located my switchs in that same overhead compartment, after i made a custom switch panel to fit that location, In terms of running the ground all the way back to the battery, my power supply is located under my drivers seat cause i have a reg. cab, and i grounded right to the bottem of the cab on an existing bolt.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Heres a pic of my switch panel*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41941&highlight=shots There is a picture of my switch panel and many other good ideas in this thread


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42004

See if this helps..


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

wow just like a "how to book" step by step ... can you make one for strobe lightbars .... i could use it .. for mine ... LOL .... good work ! ..


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

The strobe light bar should be easier. If you want to send me one I can install it on my truck and make a new better how to post.... xysport


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

playboy - Hmmmm??? .... do i get it back ????.. LOL


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

StonewallFarms;399786 said:


> I have an 06 GMC 2500 hd crew cab, and just ordered the 90 watt wheelen kit and switch from strobesnmore.com. I know some basic wiring skills, is this something i can tackle on my own or should i have it profesionally installed?


Stonewall, are you on Cherry Street in Shrewsbury???


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

i take it you know the area, and yes near there


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Rack up a few more posts so you can send and receive PM's. just go into like 10 different threads and post something stupid to get your post count up. Thank you will have full access to the plow site.


----------

